# -?

## J.S.

independent store  retailer.  -    !  pls!

----------


## mvf

Individual businessman.

----------


## komcat

Private entrepreneur

----------


## ROMKA

sole proprietor ()
sole trader ()

----------


## yolato

> Private entrepreneur


    .        . :Frown:

----------

,      -?   ..

----------

-   ...

----------


## Elmas11

.      ,   " "   )

----------

> sole proprietor ()
> sole trader ()


+

----------

- " self-employed"   ,  ,   , ,         " ". 
  ?   ?

----------


## Andy_Ufa

> - " self-employed"    ?


       .

----------


## Egorrax

Individual Proprietor (   IP,   - )     .    ,    . -   .

----------

> Individual Proprietor (   IP,   - )     .    ,    . -   .


 (IP) -

----------

